# Roamio / Android



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Still no Android support? Is this some kind of joke?

Seriously?

What's the excuse now?

Where is DTA for the Mini? That was "coming soon" too.

Until these guys can enable the DTA on the Mini and offer Android support, I'm not buying another thing from these people.

Mrs. Schmidt can you hear us?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

This new unit came out more timely than you expected, so they had to provide you some feeder material to complain about!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Who said Android support was coming on day 1? The rumor has been and continues to be November.

But you were going to ***** today no matter what.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Fully expected a full-featured product at launch, not more half-baked "products".

Would you buy a new car if they told you that it had provisions for air conditioning and was "coming soon"? How about a refrigerator if they told you the freezer would be enabled "coming soon"?

Imagine me being unreasonable by expecting a company to release a fully-functioning product at launch, and imagine your complacancy with them that you happily accept it.

Have fun forking over a grand for your box and PLS. Remember, all those features are "coming soon" though!


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Who said Android support was coming on day 1? The rumor has been and continues to be November.
> 
> But you were going to ***** today no matter what.


"Rumor" and "Coming Soon" are TiVo's new slogans!


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Not only do they need to add Android support but also need to write a program so I can watch on PC.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NotNowChief said:


> Fully expected a full-featured product at launch, not more half-baked "products".
> 
> Would you buy a new car if they told you that it had provisions for air conditioning and was "coming soon"? How about a refrigerator if they told you the freezer would be enabled "coming soon"?
> 
> ...


Sorry just because a product doesn't offer the features you want doesn't make it half baked.

Also for a company to say they plan on updating a products software and adding features over time is standard operating procedure for pretty much everything so that doesn't make a product half baked either.

What makes something half baked is when the features they are offering now don't work correctly or at all. That is why the Premiere was a half baked (maybe 1/4 baked?) product. When released it just did not work as advertised.

If the Roamio line of DVRs suffer from being half backed is yet to be seen, but all indications are that they are not.


----------



## Lars_J (Feb 1, 2005)

Android support is there. Even Kindle Fire support.

I presume the original poster is referring to streaming support? If so he/she should be more specific.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Lars_J said:


> Android support is there. Even Kindle Fire support.
> 
> I presume the original poster is referring to streaming support? If so he/she should be more specific.


I'm talking about streaming.


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe they should have named the product "Rumorio"?


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

ANDROID!!!!! We need it now....
I hate iOS....


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> Sorry just because a product doesn't offer the features you want doesn't make it half baked.
> 
> Also for a company to say they plan on updating a products software and adding features over time is standard operating procedure for pretty much everything so that doesn't make a product half baked either.
> 
> ...


There is a difference between features "I want" and what TiVo has stated themselves that are "coming soon", specifically Android support and DTA for the Mini.

Has everyone become so complacent with TiVo's product deployments that they are not getting my point? They are releasing a brand new product, and ADVERTISING the future additions to it! Stop with the "coming soon" and "we're working on it".

That's the point I'm trying to make. It's NOT what "I want" but the fact that they are again deploying hardware that's not quite 100%!


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

FWIW, I agree with the sentiment here, if not the exact language.

Clearly, however, another poster (Dave IIRC?) has raised some valid points about how the Android OS doesn't support the base streaming method used by the Stream and it requires a third party control to make it work and there could have easily been some "sitting on it" type delays while TiVo waited and hoped for android to support it natively. So i am sympathetic to TiVo's situation... you don't want to re-write your entire protocol to support android, so you need to get android to support your protocol.

I'm not buying a Roamio until it supports android with the streaming functionality. But I'm also not mad that the Roamio doesn't support it out of the box... I'm not MAD that TiVo is losing my money. I like my money. When TiVo gets around to supporting my OS of choice, I'll get around to buying their new box. 

*shrug*


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Grakthis said:


> FWIW, I agree with the sentiment here, if not the exact language.
> 
> Clearly, however, another poster (Dave IIRC?) has raised some valid points about how the Android OS doesn't support the base streaming method used by the Stream and it requires a third party control to make it work and there could have easily been some "sitting on it" type delays while TiVo waited and hoped for android to support it natively. So i am sympathetic to TiVo's situation... you don't want to re-write your entire protocol to support android, so you need to get android to support your protocol.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
At least you get my gist. :up:


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

We can all understand the sentiment, we just don't need to hear it repeated ad nauseam in every other thread. We heard you the first 50 times.

We get it. Delays suck.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NotNowChief said:


> There is a difference between features "I want" and what TiVo has stated themselves that are "coming soon", specifically Android support and DTA for the Mini.
> 
> Has everyone become so complacent with TiVo's product deployments that they are not getting my point? They are releasing a brand new product, and ADVERTISING the future additions to it! Stop with the "coming soon" and "we're working on it".
> 
> That's the point I'm trying to make. It's NOT what "I want" but the fact that they are again deploying hardware that's not quite 100%!


My understanding that Roamio DVRs & Mini combos support DTA now. Maybe I dreamed reading that but we will certainly find out soon.

Regarding streaming support to Android devices, while I have been vocal that it should be provided nowhere on TiVos web site or sales info does TiVo mention supporting Android devices, instead they specifically state they only support IOS devices. If we like it or not they are selling a streaming device that only supports IOS nothing else promised, so yes you are complaining about not having a feature you want that is not currently being offered.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

If this is why you wanted to buy a Roamio then don't buy. 

Obviously any features "coming soon" are caveat emptor especially given Tivo's track record.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm kind of confused from all the reviews as to what the Roamio does out of the box and what's supposedly coming in the Fall update. A lot of the reviews mention DTA and outside the home streaming, but some seemed as if they had actually tried it while others indicated it was coming later. I'm going to hold off a few days and see what the reviews from users on this site say first.

I'm also debating heavily on whether I want the Plus or the Pro. I'm not sure 1TB is enough for me, but I'm also not sure I want to pay $200 for a 2TB upgrade. Hmmm.... Decisions, decisions


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> We can all understand the sentiment, we just don't need to hear it repeated ad nauseam in every other thread. We heard you the first 50 times.
> 
> We get it. Delays suck.


Sometimes it is worth repeating a desired feature over and over again because it stresses to TiVo how much this is costing them. Maybe it's not much... but maybe it is?

Microsoft responded to people hating on the Xbox One by changing the entire DRM scheme. Companies do sometimes listen.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> Regarding streaming support to Android devices, while I have been vocal that it should be provided nowhere on TiVos web site or sales info does TiVo mention supporting Android devices, instead they specifically state they only support IOS devices. If we like it or not they are selling a streaming device that only supports IOS nothing else promised, so yes you are complaining about not having a feature you want that is not currently being offered.


TiVo has flat out said, on many occasions, that Android support is "coming." Pretending they have not said this by pointing to the website and showing that it doesn't say that on the website right now is bordering on dishonest. TiVo has promised this feature.

I agree you shouldn't buy hardware on a software promise, but pretending the promise hasn't been made is just bogus. It has.


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

I think we have all learned that "Coming Soon" from Tivo doesn't always mean any day soon. We are an Android family and while I want the 6 tuners I'm not likely to pull the trigger until an Android solution is released. No problem, I don't mind hanging on to my OLED S3 and $1,300 a bit longer.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Grakthis said:


> Sometimes it is worth repeating a desired feature over and over again because it stresses to TiVo how much this is costing them. Maybe it's not much... but maybe it is?
> 
> Microsoft responded to people hating on the Xbox One by changing the entire DRM scheme. Companies do sometimes listen.


Agreed. But when it's coming from the same couple of people, regularly thread-jacking topics to the point of annoying others, then it's a different matter.

Having others read things like "No DTA yet? OMFG Tivo fail!" over and over again, presumptively assuming future "failures", and calling Tivo out for pre-conceived "failures" of unannounced products is not constructive to anything but to make him feel better and blow off his pent-up steam. That's not consumer demand; it's just straight up internet whining.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Grakthis said:


> TiVo has flat out said, on many occasions, that Android support is "coming." Pretending they have not said this by pointing to the website and showing that it doesn't say that on the website right now is bordering on dishonest. TiVo has promised this feature.
> 
> I agree you shouldn't buy hardware on a software promise, but pretending the promise hasn't been made is just bogus. It has.


They have promised nothing, they may have leak or even stated what they are working on but that is in no way a promise. Many companies are working on many things that will never turn into a product or service. This has been going on for decades in many industries heck just look at all the concept cars that are at auto shows. TiVo currently offers a product for sale that they say is designed to stream video from a TiVo to an IOS device nothing more and as far as I know it does a pretty good job of doing what TiVo claims it does. This is not the same as how they marketed the Premiere, when it was released it really didn't function in the HDUI and certainly wasn't able to do anything near what the hype lead people to believe.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Agreed. But when it's coming from the same couple of people, regularly thread-jacking topics to the point of annoying others, then it's a different matter.
> 
> Having others read things like "No DTA yet? OMFG Tivo fail!" over and over again, presumptively assuming future "failures", and calling Tivo out for pre-conceived "failures" of unannounced products is not constructive to anything but to make him feel better and blow off his pent-up steam. That's not consumer demand; it's just straight up internet whining.


Agree 100%. If you are mad about android, keep it to the android threads or make new threads or send angry e-mails. Don't hijack other threads.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> They have promised nothing, they may have leak or even stated what they are working on but that is in no way a promise. Many companies are working on many things that will never turn into a product or service. This has been going on for decades in many industries heck just look at all the concept cars that are at auto shows. TiVo currently offers a product for sale that they say is designed to stream video from a TiVo to an IOS device nothing more and as far as I know it does a pretty good job of doing what TiVo claims it does. This is not the same as how they marketed the Premiere, when it was released it really didn't function in the HDUI and certainly wasn't able to do anything near what the hype lead people to believe.


This is just flat out incorrect. I don't know if you weren't paying attention when the Stream came out or if you weren't around or what, but they absolutely, undeniably said it was coming soon. When a company says a feature is in the works through official channels (not leaks, official channels) that is a promise.

If your argument is that sometimes companies promise things they do not deliver, that is true, but is totally irrelevant. If a company promises you something then doe snot deliver, you should be mad about that. So going "well, companies sometimes punch everyone in the balls" does not make it OK to get punched in the balls.

Stop being an apologist. This is a clear open/shut topic. TiVo said android support was coming, and android support has not arrived. That is a failure by TiVo to deliver on a promise and is a valid basis for customers to be unhappy.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I'm kind of confused from all the reviews as to what the Roamio does out of the box and what's supposedly coming in the Fall update. A lot of the reviews mention DTA and outside the home streaming, but some seemed as if they had actually tried it while others indicated it was coming later. I'm going to hold off a few days and see what the reviews from users on this site say first.
> 
> I'm also debating heavily on whether I want the Plus or the Pro. I'm not sure 1TB is enough for me, but I'm also not sure I want to pay $200 for a 2TB upgrade. Hmmm.... Decisions, decisions


DTA was added today to the Minis, at least for use with a Roamio. Not sure about with a Premiere. This is per a tweet from @TivoDesign.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Anything about PC software? When I'm traveling and staying in a hotel, I'd like to watch on my PC. That is pretty much a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo hasn't said a word about the PC client, or even a Windows 8 app, so who knows what's going on there. Although they did show some sort of browser based UI at the cable show so maybe that'll be the way they support streaming on other devices.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

hytekjosh said:


> Anything about PC software? When I'm traveling and staying in a hotel, I'd like to watch on my PC. That is pretty much a deal breaker for me.


It seems like a no-brainer to work on a windows 8 app. The question is, do you make it run on RT or just make it for Pro?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Grakthis said:


> It seems like a no-brainer to work on a windows 8 app. The question is, do you make it run on RT or just make it for Pro?


There are some technical limitations that make it not as easy as it sounds for either. However if the make an actual Win8 app, and not a desktop app, then it should work on either RT or Pro. It's basically just a compiler switch unless you start diving heavily into the DirectX stuff for games and such.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> We can all understand the sentiment, we just don't need to hear it repeated ad nauseam in every other thread. We heard you the first 50 times.
> 
> We get it. Delays suck.


Don't like it, don't read it.

And you know what, maybe if people spoke up about the issues, maybe TiVo would push the issue and get it done. But, if you want to be one of the people who throw money at them for incomplete products, have fun with that. I'd rather be one of the vocal ones (since we know some TiVo people poke around in here) to garner up some attention to the issue.

Marketing incomplete products and telling everyone "coming soon" is insulting to their customer base.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just watched an interview with Tom Rodgers and he was specifically asked about Android. He said that it, and the outside the home streaming, would "light up" in the "Fall". So it looks like we're still a couple months out on those features.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> There are some technical limitations that make it not as easy as it sounds for either. However if the make an actual Win8 app, and not a desktop app, then it should work on either RT or Pro. It's basically just a compiler switch unless you start diving heavily into the DirectX stuff for games and such.


Yeah, sorry, I didn't use the correct terminology there. What I meant was, "it's a no brainer to write a an app that runs on windows 8, but do you make it a metro app or not so it can run on RT." But since they dropped "metro" I am never quite sure what to call things.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Just watched an interview with Tom Rodgers and he was specifically asked about Android. He said that it, and the outside the home streaming, would "light up" in the "Fall". So it looks like we're still a couple months out on those features.


Anytime before we see the sales in December is alright with me. That's when I'll want to upgrade.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Grakthis said:


> Yeah, sorry, I didn't use the correct terminology there. What I meant was, "it's a no brainer to write a an app that runs on windows 8, but do you make it a metro app or not so it can run on RT." But since they dropped "metro" I am never quite sure what to call things.


I think you're suppose to call it "Modern" now.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Grakthis said:


> Yeah, sorry, I didn't use the correct terminology there. What I meant was, "it's a no brainer to write a an app that runs on windows 8, but do you make it a metro app or not so it can run on RT." But since they dropped "metro" I am never quite sure what to call things.


Windows 7 preferably since most corporations won't be running 8 for a while.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am anticipating a new version of TiVo desktop that will integrate the streaming functionality. I do not expect a Metro App coming from TiVo, just not alot of moving in that direction for the effort.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

bradleys said:


> I am anticipating a new version of TiVo desktop that will integrate the streaming functionality. I do not expect a Metro App coming from TiVo, just not alot of moving in that direction for the effort.


That works. Streaming on a web page, even better but I won't be picky.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

A Non-Metro PC app would make no sense. It's likely that it will be implemented as a Metro app, and/or possibly a web interface built into the TiVos' or TiVo.com that allows for integrated streaming. Essentially, imagine the iOS iPad app in a browser.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo showed some CloudTV interface at the cable show where the entire UI was running in a browser, including the ability to play recordings. Maybe they'll release that to the public and we'll be able to watch on anything with a browser


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo showed some CloudTV interface at the cable show where the entire UI was running in a browser, including the ability to play recordings. Maybe they'll release that to the public and we'll be able to watch on anything with a browser


:up: That's what I was alluding too. I would still like a dedicated Metro app, but whatever.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo showed some CloudTV interface at the cable show where the entire UI was running in a browser, including the ability to play recordings. Maybe they'll release that to the public and we'll be able to watch on anything with a browser


That would be awesome! I wish that was their goal with Streaming in the first place!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They seem to really be doubling down on Streaming with this cycle, especially with the name ROAMio


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I'm happy to see that at least some people agree with me on this.


----------

